# moss wall



## Ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 29, 2009)

how to make a moss wall

plz help i really want to make one!!!!!!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

This is a nice step by step by Borneosucker:

http://www.fishforum.com/diy-aquarium/step-step-diy-java-moss-wall-24229/

The only thing I'd add is that instead of Java Moss maybe try Willow Moss, Taiwan Moss, or Christmas Tree Moss. They are a little more lush and more green looking. Java Moss has a tendency to look "stringy", IMHO.


----------

